# Gearbox update for pulling away?



## Jaw_F430 (Apr 14, 2009)

Heard a few people talk about some dealers that carryout a gearbox update which makes pulling away smoother.


I have added a poll to this post to see how many people have had it done as when I have asked at my local HPC they say there is no update.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

I bloody wish it's embarrassing on occasions!


----------



## vxrcymru (Sep 29, 2009)

On mine i dont see it as a problem, only time i get some hesitancy pulling away is if its in N then I put it in A and try and drive away too quick before the transmission is fully engaged. As long as i wait a second between N and A then drive off its smooth as.

Mine is an Oct 2010 car so may have the fix already tho and its mapped too


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Mine is a bit jerky but think it just needs a relearn....might get upgrade Cobb and do that myself rather than waiting for Opt services.


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

Mines a late 2010 car bought from middlehurst's and it's bloody awful, say if you were just creeping around a car park in first more often than not it kangaroos forwards the wife is convinced it's my driving grrrrrr!


----------



## MidLifeCrisis (Apr 29, 2011)

If pressed for one thing that I do not like about my new GT-R, it would have to be the gearbox / clutch. When cold it more or less refuses to shift up in auto, when hot it's so desperate to get into 6th by 25-30mph it's not drivable. First to second shifts in auto are not too bad, but in manual they are embarrassing, very woolly / jerky. The only time the gearbox impresses is shifting up in manual mode second gear and higher.

Must be said I've not got to the optimisation service yet, so hoping things can be improved with some clutch tweaking.


----------



## w8pmc (Sep 16, 2010)

Not had an update but mine is an Oct 2010 so perhaps had it already when i collected.

Don't find pulling away much of a problem but do get the odd kangaroo moment


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

I've not had any update but don't find it a problem. Gearbox is smooth most of the time. Only get an occasional kangaroo when parking while the car is cold and I'm changing from 1st to reverse or vice versa in a bit of a rush and htink it's just me being a bit clumsy on the throttle. Throttle is very sensitive on these cars. When I can be bothered to be delicate it's absolutely fine.


----------



## imattersuk (Nov 28, 2008)

Simple clutch relearn performed by Iain when I had a service at Litchfileds cured mine.


----------



## christer (Jul 16, 2010)

Jaw_F430 said:


> Heard a few people talk about some dealers that carryout a gearbox update which makes pulling away smoother.
> 
> 
> I have added a poll to this post to see how many people have had it done as when I have asked at my local HPC they say there is no update.


Every time my car is at Litchfields, they plug the car in and perform various updates - one of which is the gearbox or clutch "re-learn" amongst others. Basically, every time your car is in for a service I belive they do (or should do) plug your car in and any updates are uploaded. Do you have problems with your "pull away"?


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

I have a non-Nav 2009 and applied this update and have suggested we use it as a base ROM for AP NIS 006 because it is a nice improvement in the behaviour at junctions where it would be in 2nd and then change down to 1st slowly whilst you were trying to pull away, so you'd use more throttle then it would take off very fast. After changing to Willall WR35 TM it was particularly bad when cold and this helped, but to go with the WR35 TM increased clamping of the clutches I also dropped the capacities to -2 and the touch points to -1.

I still have to let it drop into 1st by slowing down more and waiting or manually dropping to first when cold coming out of the junction at the end of my road 1/4 mile after the start of my journey otherwise it dramatically kangaroos at stall in 2nd gear trying to pull away gradually on part throttle up a slight incline when cold.

Clutch relearn has a minor effect compared to this update, but the greatest effect was from fine tuning the capacities and touch points, partly to suit the new transmission oil, but I think they would have helped on stock oil too.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

John when did you have this update applied, i presume this was done by a NHPC?


----------



## thistle (Oct 27, 2007)

I did it myself because a user was able to read out their upgraded file from their AP and sent it to us. However, I couldn't flash it with the AP but used laptop as the firmware isn't written to apply this update. I'll bring up again the potential popularity of this upgrade at our next meeting.


----------



## alloy (Apr 29, 2005)

thistle said:


> I did it myself because a user was able to read out their upgraded file from their AP and sent it to us. However, I couldn't flash it with the AP but used laptop as the firmware isn't written to apply this update. I'll bring up again the potential popularity of this upgrade at our next meeting.


:thumbsup: cheers

Back to the population, whether people have heard about it or not.....has anyone actually had this update done on their car from NHPC?


----------



## Litchfield (Feb 26, 2008)

We have UK gearbox updates that can be flashed in using the Consult III. Quite often when we plug into a customers car with an issue it may already have the latest update installed. It seems to be a more car specific setup rather than a general improvement that everyone would benefit from.


----------



## GTR_Steve (Sep 4, 2008)

Yes, I've had this done by Ancaster NHPC. Pretty much the same thoughts as John. I'm running stock oil with capacity 0, touch point -1. On 0/0 after re-learn there appears to be a little more slip in 1st/2nd at low revs, helping with the kangaroo effect that some suffer from.


----------



## ChuckUK (Jan 1, 2009)

Is this the same as doing a Cobb or EcoTek upgrade ?


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

this is the only fault ive found since owning the car just over a week (09 plate), from cold you have to wait around 30 secs for gear to fully engage from reverse to 1st, surely this is an oil viscosity problem?
once warmed up a little everythings fine

was reading the literature on the hks full synthetic oil as opposed to the nissan stuff and its supposed to have more efficiency when car is cold and slightly higher viscosity at high running temps so ive taken the plunge and bought 20ltr drum to see if it cures the problem.


----------



## mags993tt (Feb 3, 2011)

The MY12 gearbox software fixes the smooth pull away issue 100pct. Not sure it should take 30secs to go from R to 1st although I have on occasion noticed that it takes a little longer sometimes when cold ie 1 or 2 second delay.


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

pulsarboby said:


> this is the only fault ive found since owning the car just over a week (09 plate), from cold you have to wait around 30 secs for gear to fully engage from reverse to 1st, surely this is an oil viscosity problem?
> once warmed up a little everythings fine
> 
> was reading the literature on the hks full synthetic oil as opposed to the nissan stuff and its supposed to have more efficiency when car is cold and slightly higher viscosity at high running temps so ive taken the plunge and bought 20ltr drum to see if it cures the problem.


Go to Litchfields and have the 2012 update done on the gearbox. Made a massive difference to my 59 plate.


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

yeah i think im exagerating tbh more like 5-6 secs from stone cold
ive already got the 2012 software update
shes fine once warmed up a little, its just first start up of the day (its as though the oil viscosity is too thick from cold)


----------



## perrin21 (Aug 10, 2012)

pulsarboby said:


> yeah i think im exagerating tbh more like 5-6 secs from stone cold
> ive already got the 2012 software update
> shes fine once warmed up a little, its just first start up of the day (its as though the oil viscosity is too thick from cold)


They are a bit sluggish from cold. The manual says its normal and you should use manual mode until up to temp.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

pulsarboby said:


> yeah i think im exagerating tbh more like 5-6 secs from stone cold
> ive already got the 2012 software update
> shes fine once warmed up a little, its just first start up of the day (its as though the oil viscosity is too thick from cold)


From my experience the two things that improved things was using ffl4 and getting an update from Cobb. 

However the way you drive is a big factor. Eg to smooth things out try shifting into R or D with your foot on the brake. Also try to be a bit more gentle with your right foot. 

FWIW I leave my car in auto until it's warmed up.

I've never had to wait for any gear to engage. Doesn't sound right.


----------



## pulsarboby (Nov 3, 2012)

Mmmm! im not rough with it and do leave my foot on the brake untill you feel it slip in.

ive had this before with other auto boxes and its either been slightly low on fluid or sometimes overfilled, il have to drop the shield and check levels etc
if all seems ok then il whip it upto iains to have a looky see but its not really a problem at the mo anyway


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

pulsarboby said:


> Mmmm! im not rough with it and do leave my foot on the brake untill you feel it slip in.
> 
> ive had this before with other auto boxes and its either been slightly low on fluid or sometimes overfilled, il have to drop the shield and check levels etc
> if all seems ok then il whip it upto iains to have a looky see but its not really a problem at the mo anyway


Sorry wasn't insinuating you were rough on the car. Just sharing my experience.

Hope it's something simple as the fluid levels.


----------

